# [Téléphone Portable] Liaison Nokia N70

## GaMeS

Bonsoir,

J'ai suivi le TIP concernant la liaison du N70 mais je rencontre quelques difficultés.

En root j'ai accès au téléphone (pas en utilisateurs mais ça c'est un autre problème)

Donc dans mon cas j'ai monté le téléphone dans /home/gamez/Nokia-N70/ pas de problème.J'ai accès à la mémoire du téléphone et à la carte mémoire.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> obexfs on /home/gamez/Nokia-N70 type fuse (rw,nosuid,nodev)
> 
> geekb0x gamez # ls /home/gamez/Nokia-N70/
> ...

 

Mais quand j'écris quelques chose, impossible.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> geekb0x Images # ls
> 
> total 67
> ...

 

Auriez vous une solution ? Merci d'avance.

----------

## davidou2a

Peut etre les groupes de ton utilisateur pour info voiçi les groupes dont mon utilisateur fait partie:

```
davidou@Libecciu ~ $ groups

adm wheel audio cdrom video games cdrw usb users portage davidou haldaemon plugdev
```

Je te suggere de regarder de ce coté  :Smile:  ça vient peut etre de la ton impossibilitée de creer des fichiers  :Smile:  ah oui le montage doit etre fait avec obexfs en user courant pas en root...

*** EDIT ***

Sinon pour fuse :

/etc/udev/rules.d/99-fuse.rules

```
KERNEL=="fuse", MODE="0666"
```

*** EDIT 2 ***

Pour le transfert de fichiers tu peux passer par nautilus, konqueror ou tout autre Filebrowser... j'ai meme teste avec Roxfiler...

----------

## GaMeS

Effectivement, c'était bien du à mes groupes (j'avais oublié USB et d'autre petit truc)

De plus, cette fois, j'ai réussi à monté mon Nokia N70 en utilisateur mais il m'affiche encore un petit truc.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> gamez@geekb0x ~ $ obexfs -u 1 /mnt/Nokia-N70/
> 
> If USB doesn't work setup permissions in udev or run as superuser.
> ...

 

** EDIT **

Bon j'ai donné les bons droits sur mon /mnt/Nokia-N70 et là ça monte bien et j'ai accès au téléphone

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> gamez@geekb0x /mnt/Nokia-N70 $ ls
> 
> total 1
> ...

 

Par contre pas possible d'écrire, j'ai bien modifier udev pourtant :S

----------

## davidou2a

Mets le dans ton /home et pas dans /mnt  :Smile:  forcement dans ton /mnt par defaut t as pas les droits  :Smile: 

et pour 

```
If USB doesn't work setup permissions in udev or run as superuser.
```

C'est normal ça l'affiche toujours...

----------

## GaMeS

J'ai mis dans mon /home, toujours pareil, je peux lire les fichiers mais pas écrire.

----------

## davidou2a

tu passes bien par un filebrowser??? t as bien fuse d installé? t as bien utilisé obexfs ??? tu peux me poster un recapitulatif de comment tu t y prends? (historique des commandes) et actions Merçi

----------

## GaMeS

Voici le récupitulatif.

J'ai fuse 2.6.3 peut être unmask la version 2.6.4-r1 ?

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> gamez@geekb0x ~ $ obexftp -u
> 
> If USB doesn't work setup permissions in udev or run as superuser.
> ...

 

Donc ben je suis ton tuto à la lettre, je prends l'id 1 (PC Suite Services)

je monte le téléphone dans /home/gamez/Nokia-N70/

 *Quote:*   

> obexfs -u 1 /home/gamez/Nokia-N70/

 

Via un filebrowser (Nautilus) aucun problème pour copier des photos de mon téléphone vers mon disque dur. Mais impossible de modifier quoi que ce soit...

J'ai upgradé ma version de FUSE là, je vais testé.

*** EDIT ***

Non, toujours pareil avec la dernière version de FUSE.

----------

## davidou2a

hummm verifie que t as bien la regle udev de fuse... chez moi je peux delete a la volée sur le GSM et sa carte... avec nautilus evidement

----------

## GaMeS

 *Quote:*   

> gamez@geekb0x ~ $ cat /etc/udev/rules.d/99-fuse.rules 
> 
> KERNEL=="fuse", MODE="0666"

 

bizzare hein ?

----------

## davidou2a

Non j'ai pareil

Essaye ces commandes voir 

```
davidou@Libecciu ~ $ equery list obex

[ Searching for package 'obex' in all categories among: ]

 * installed packages

[I--] [M~] app-mobilephone/obexftp-0.21 (0)

[I--] [  ] dev-libs/openobex-1.3 (0)

[I--] [M~] sys-fs/obexfs-0.10 (0)
```

```
davidou@Libecciu ~ $ equery list fuse

[ Searching for package 'fuse' in all categories among: ]

 * installed packages

[I--] [  ] sys-fs/fuse-2.6.3 (0)
```

t es bien dans le groupe plugdev sinon?

----------

## GaMeS

 *Quote:*   

> amez@geekb0x /etc/udev/rules.d $ groups 
> 
> adm wheel audio cdrom video games cdrw apache usb users haldaemon plugdev gamez vmware

 

 *Quote:*   

> gamez@geekb0x /etc/udev/rules.d $ equery list obex
> 
> [ Searching for package 'obex' in all categories among: ]
> 
>  * installed packages
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> gamez@geekb0x /etc/udev/rules.d $ equery list fuse
> 
> [ Searching for package 'fuse' in all categories among: ]
> 
>  * installed packages
> ...

 

Rien d'anormal pourtant...

** EDIT **

Y a pas une entrée à faire dans fstab ?

AUTO réponse => ben non... je fais ça via udev ...

----------

## davidou2a

J'ai pas ajouté de regles udev moi pour precision, je monte manuellement, donc je charge le module fuse, je monte avec "obexfs" et demonte avec "fusermount -u"

hum je vois pas d'ou ça pourrait vneir je viens de tester avec le mien tout fonctionne  :Confused: 

----------

## GaMeS

Pour ma part, il ne monte pas automatiquement lorsque je branche mon téléphone hein... donc je monte manuellement aussi.

 *Quote:*   

> geekb0x gamez # mount | grep Nokia
> 
> obexfs on /home/gamez/Nokia-N70 type fuse (rw,nosuid,nodev,user=gamez)

 

** EDIT **

Trop bizzare, je peux renommé les fichiers, mais pas en copier, ni créer de répertoire ni rien.

Si je renomme "Sweet Dreams" en "Sweet Dream" puis que je [re]renomme en "Sweet Dreams" il veux pas il me dit "Nom déjà utilisé" ... :X

** EDIT 2 **

Dès que je branche mon téléphone dans dmesg j'ai ça comme sortie

 *Quote:*   

> usb 3-2: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2
> 
> usb 3-2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

 

et dans mon lsmod j'ai ça

 *Quote:*   

> Module                  Size  Used by
> 
> fuse                   42224  2 
> 
> w83627ehf              22416  0 
> ...

 

** EDIT 3 **

Bon j'avance petit à petit, je peux écrire avec obexftp

Création d'un répertoire "test" dans E:\Images\

 *Quote:*   

> gamez@geekb0x ~ $ obexftp -u 1 -c E: -c Images -C test
> 
> If USB doesn't work setup permissions in udev or run as superuser.
> 
> Connecting...done
> ...

 

Liste des fichiers et dossiers dans E:\Images\

 *Quote:*   

> gamez@geekb0x ~ $ obexftp -u 1 -c E: -c Images -l
> 
> If USB doesn't work setup permissions in udev or run as superuser.
> 
> Connecting...done
> ...

 

----------

## davidou2a

au pire essai de downgrader fuse a la meme version que moi, idem pour la suite des softs obex*

----------

## GaMeS

@davidou2a:

Je suis passé en sys-fs/fuse 2.6.3, pas d'amélioration, je note même un petit temps de latence lorsque j'essaye de lire un fichier.Pour ce qui est des softs obex, j'avais déjà les mêmes versions que toi.

Je vais devenir fou quand même là... imcompréensible.

Je peux copier un fichier du téléphone sur lui même.

 *Quote:*   

> gamez@geekb0x ~/NokiaN70/E:/Images $ cp logo.png logo2.png

 

Le supprimer

 *Quote:*   

> gamez@geekb0x ~/NokiaN70/E:/Images $ rm logo2.png 

 

Mais impossible de créer un dossier ni un fichier.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> gamez@geekb0x ~/NokiaN70/E:/Images $ mkdir plop
> 
> mkdir: ne peut créer le répertoire `plop': Aucun fichier ou répertoire de ce type
> ...

 

----------

## davidou2a

C'est bon j'ai compris, j'ai regardé avec plus d attention tes messages,

Alors voila la solution, obexfs, sert a MONTER ton tel sous forme de point de montage, ça te permet de faire tes operations (transferts, renommages, effaçages) via nautilus ou tout autre filebrowser.

Obexftp lui te permet de faire tes operation en lignes de commandes, mais ton telephone ne doit pas etre monté avec obexfs a ce moment la sinon tu as cette erreur !

```
davidou@Libecciu ~ $ obexftp -u 1 -l E:/

If USB doesn't work setup permissions in udev or run as superuser.

Connecting...failed: connect

Still trying to connect

Connecting...failed: connect

Still trying to connect

Connecting...failed: connect

Still trying to connect
```

si je n'ai pas monté avec obexfs et bien ça marche:

```
davidou@Libecciu ~ $ obexftp -u 1 -l E:/

If USB doesn't work setup permissions in udev or run as superuser.

Connecting...done

Receiving "E:/"... Sending "E:"... done

<?xml version="1.0"?>

<!DOCTYPE folder-listing SYSTEM "obex-folder-listing.dtd"

  [ <!ATTLIST folder mem-type CDATA #IMPLIED>

  <!ATTLIST folder label CDATA #IMPLIED> ]>

<folder-listing version="1.0">

   <parent-folder />

   <folder name="Images" modified="20070309T173530Z" user-perm="RWD" mem-type="MMC"/>

   <folder name="Others" modified="20070309T173530Z" user-perm="RWD" mem-type="MMC"/>

   <folder name="Sounds" modified="20070309T173530Z" user-perm="RWD" mem-type="MMC"/>

   <folder name="Videos" modified="20070309T173530Z" user-perm="RWD" mem-type="MMC"/>

</folder-listing>done

Disconnecting...done
```

Ensuite les commandes de obexftp c'est pas des rm et des cp du tout !!!

pour plus d'infos :

```
davidou@Libecciu ~ $ obexftp --help

ObexFTP 0.21

Usage: obexftp [ -i | -b <dev> [-B <chan>] | -U <intf> | -t <dev> | -N <host> ]

[-c <dir> ...] [-C <dir> ] [-l [<dir>]]

[-g <file> ...] [-p <files> ...] [-k <files> ...] [-x] [-m <src> <dest> ...]

Transfer files from/to Mobile Equipment.

Copyright (c) 2002-2004 Christian W. Zuckschwerdt

 -i, --irda                  connect using IrDA transport (default)

 -b, --bluetooth [<device>]  use or search a bluetooth device

 [ -B, --channel <number> ]  use this bluetooth channel when connecting

 -u, --usb [<intf>]          connect to a usb interface or list interfaces

 -t, --tty <device>          connect to this tty using a custom transport

 -n, --network <host>        connect to this host

 -U, --uuid                  use given uuid (none, FBS, IRMC, S45)

 -H, --noconn                suppress connection ids (no conn header)

 -S, --nopath                dont use setpaths (use path as filename)

 -c, --chdir <DIR>           chdir

 -C, --mkdir <DIR>           mkdir and chdir

 -l, --list [<FOLDER>]       list current/given folder

                             get and put always specify the remote name.

 -g, --get <SOURCE>          fetch files

 -G, --getdelete <SOURCE>    fetch and delete (move) files 

 -p, --put <SOURCE>          send files

 -k, --delete <SOURCE>       delete files

 -X, --capability            retrieve capability object

 -Y, --probe                 probe and report device characteristics

 -x, --info                  retrieve infos (Siemens)

 -m, --move <SRC> <DEST>     move files (Siemens)

 -v, --verbose               verbose messages

 -V, --version               print version info

 -h, --help, --usage         this help text
```

Ensuite voila un sujet qui t aidera si tu veux t obstiner a faire en ligne de commande via obexftp :

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-532741-highlight-gsm.html

Voila on arrete la pour la ligne de commande.

Si tu suit mon TIP tu ne peux PAS utiliser les commandes obexftp car le tel est MONTÉ, DONC tu DOIS passer par Nautilus ou ton filebrowser, aller dans ton /home/user/mon_gsm/ et effacer modifier renomer comme tu le ferai avec n'importe quel fichiers sous nautilus, t'ouvres deux fenetres, celle avec le contenu du tel et celle de ton dossier quelquonque et tu fais un bete glissé deposer....

Voila

EDIT :

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-4097685.html

TIP Remis en forme

----------

## GaMeS

 *Quote:*   

> Ensuite voila un sujet qui t aidera si tu veux t obstiner a faire en ligne de commande via obexftp

 

Je ne veux en aucun cas m'amuser avec les lignes de commandes  :Smile:  un filebrowser c'est quand même plus sympa.

Ben là je viens de monté mon téléphone avec obexfs et je lance mon filebrowser (nautilus) je fais un glisser-déposer d'un fichier de mon disque dur sur le téléphone résultat => "Espace disque insuffisant" alors que bien sûr il me reste encore pas mal de place.

Je vais lire tes modifications sur ton TIP de suite.

** EDIT **

Mes tests avec obexftp c'était pour voir si j'aurais pu transférer un fichier, et ça fonctionne.Par contre avec obexfs impossible :S

----------

## davidou2a

hum bizzare pour obexfs... je crois que y a des trucs a activer dans le kernel par contre pour obexfs et fuse...

http://fuse.sourceforge.net/ <<< peut etre la reponse la... 

sinon peut tu me dire avec quels flags a tu compilé obexfs, obexftp et fuse(+dependances)

----------

## GaMeS

Alors voici les uses flags utilisés

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> [I] app-mobilephone/obexftp
> 
>      Available versions:  (~)0.19-r1 (~)0.21
> ...

 

Je vais voir le lien sur sourceforge également.

----------

## Temet

Oui, fuse s'active dans le noyau  :Wink: 

----------

## GaMeS

Rahh... donc moi je le faisais avec l'ebuild, je vais tenté de désinstaller FUSE, et le faire via le noyau alors.

 *Quote:*   

> gamez@geekb0x /usr/src/linux $ grep -i fuse .config
> 
> # CONFIG_FUSE_FS is not set

 

** EDIT **

En supprimant sys-fs/fuse, je n'arrive plus à lancé obexfs car il me dit qu'il manque la librarie libfuse.Donc en je réemerge obexfs et il me mets en dépendance FUSE.

 *Quote:*   

> * Found kernel source directory:
> 
>  *     /usr/src/linux
> 
>  * Found kernel object directory:
> ...

 

J'ai donc maintenant FUSE dans mon kernel, mais il me demande toujours l'ebuild FUSE.

 *Quote:*   

> geekb0x C: # grep -i fuse /usr/src/linux/.config 
> 
> CONFIG_FUSE_FS=m

 

J'ai testé, toujours le même problème...je commence à croire que je suis maudit :S

----------

## davidou2a

Pour ma part : 

```
davidou@Libecciu ~ $ cat /usr/src/linux/.config | grep -i fuse

# CONFIG_FUSE_FS is not set
```

je pensait l avoir en dur ou module, bah non  :Confused: 

sinon pour mes usesflags voila ce que j'ai :

obexftp : bluetooth nls perl python tcl -swig -debug

obexfs : flags de make.conf

openobex : bluetooth usb -irda -syslog -debug

fuse : kernel_linux -kernel_FreeBSD

----------

## Temet

Bon, j'ai le même téléphone... utilisez la dent bleue, ça marche tout seul! lol

----------

## davidou2a

 *Temet wrote:*   

> Bon, j'ai le même téléphone... utilisez la dent bleue, ça marche tout seul! lol

 

Avec ma clé usb Belkin pourrie pas sur  :Smile:  tu utilises wammu/gammu? gnome-bluetooth??? parcequ'eventuellement ça m'interesse :p

----------

## Temet

Euh non, le truc KDE.

Les deux se voient, ça marche, c'est tout ^^

----------

## davidou2a

ah oui le module bluetooth de KDE... c'est vrai qu'il est bien abouti...

----------

## GaMeS

 *Temet wrote:*   

> Bon, j'ai le même téléphone... utilisez la dent bleue, ça marche tout seul! lol

 

Tu as quoi comme cle bluetooth ? ça m'intéresse  :Smile: 

Comme j'ai un bon de réduction sur LDLC, je vous paste la liste des adaptateurs Bluetooth.

----------

## Temet

Aucune, c'est mon laptop   :Embarassed: 

----------

## Temet

http://www.ldlc.com/critiques/PB00053167-1/belkin-adaptateur-bluetooth-2-0-portee-100-metres-usb-2-0.html

Coup de bol, le seul com qu'il y a, c'est un mec sous Linux, qui dit que ça marche  :Wink: 

----------

## davidou2a

hum alors le mien devrait pouvoir fonctionner  :Smile:  je verrai ça plus tard...

----------

## Temet

Euh non, rien a voir... sauf si c'est le même chip.

----------

## GaMeS

Bon, je vais me laisser tenté je pense...

En plus c'est le commentaire d'un intégriste surement  :Smile: 

 *Quote:*   

> Je n'ai pas testé ce matériel sur le systèmes d'exploitation le plus répandu sur le marché.

 

----------

